# Life is a tragedy for those who feel, but a comedy for those who think.



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

"Life is a tragedy for those who feel, but a comedy for those who think." - Jean de la Bruyere

What are your opinions? Does this resonate truth do you? Or do you think this is a superficial overrationalization? What do you think is the most common aspect of life being viewed as either?

As a thinker, I believe this somewhat does apply, because the real world is not taken as seriously because of the type of information held as important to general thinkers.And I believe that a feeler takes in just as much information, but since reality is cruel and full of heartbreak, for a feeler these things are closely dealt with, and this can have an affect of making life feel a bit hollow.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think the quote has some truth to it, but it's definitely exaggerated.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I think mental stability and strength plays a part. And that's not always dependent on being a thinker. Anyone can be prone to depression, in which case things can appear tragic. Also, circumstances are a key factor. Anyone can laugh if tragedy hasn't hit them hard. There are too many variables for me to really go along with this saying.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

For me, this quote resonates personally pretty well..

For some of the people I know in my life who are thinkers (in particular, INTJs that have opened up to me).. it's a pretty crazy world full of anger. Not that all INTJs are like this. Just the ones I know pretty intimately.. and, I seem to be able to act as their 'catalyst' somehow. Not a comedy, but literally, feels like the flames of hell to me.. Poor souls. =(

(See, I even made my last sentence a tragic one)..:sad::happy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I think life is a comedy for those who look at things objectively. I pretty much can laugh through any tragedy.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

True to some extent, but that only really applys to people who can feel but not think and those who can think but not feel... 
As for the rest of us, we see a dramedy, and pay a bit more attention to whichever extreme we find more fulfilling.


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

Love that quote.

Had it as my facebook status for a while.
And I think it's very true.

I've gotten very cynical about life, and to some extent, lost the peril and fear of emotional turmoil.
Kinda just laugh it off, take a shot of vodka, and smoke a cigarette.

I know life WILL have it's ups and downs, but thats just life. Messed up in it's own little way.

Those who still hold onto the idea of finding true love, well good luck. *excuse my amused smile
The human condition is one of constant failure. Sure we learn a thing or two down the road, but you never really lose your sense of being subjective to stupid stuff (people and situations)

I think it's good and well too, because if we were a bunch of stiff upper lip realists, there would'nt be many smiles to go around.

Rain or shine.
None is mine.


----------



## Argus2968 (Jan 3, 2010)

Huh... "Life is a tragedy for those who feel, but a comedy for those who think." - Jean de la Bruyere

I think there's a nugget of truth to that.


----------



## KrystRay (Jun 16, 2010)

I appreciate it. I think this is why ESTJ's find humor in things that are out of the ordinary- things people do that we find out of the norm. Instead of getting upset about things, we laugh about it.


----------



## Trainwreck (Sep 14, 2010)

"Trainwreck, where were you when those towers fell?"

I was laughing my ass off.

Existence is absurd, and the only appropriate response to absurdity is laughter. If you don't feel like enjoying your time here then by all means be a prude tightwad. I'll be laughing all the way to my grave.


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

Um. No. Being a T =/= contentment.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Random Ness said:


> Um. No. Being a T =/= contentment.


I would say this quote is not about contentment itself, but that Ts usually find humor in irony and how several things could, do, and don't develop, all within rational extent to what is expected/understood. Within a tragedy, there is a hopelessness about because of the feeling of being lost, or a situation is out of one's control or comprehension. Totally understandable to any human of course, but in general, I think that is a small tidbit of the impression given by this quote.


----------



## IheartFootball10 (Sep 25, 2010)

i think theres some truth to that quote. god knows i find the humor in just about anything. even the crappy stuff in life. idk, i just dont take many things to heart. shit happens, laugh it off, have a cocktail and get on with life.


----------



## hood (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea but then again a Thinker can never feel what a feeler can feel, good or bad.


----------



## sunblocker (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think there's any truth in that statement. It's like saying "Life is a party for extraverts and a sad lonely desert for an introvert."

Those who feel may choose to focus on the negative, just as those who think may also focus on the negative. The feelers may feel it more, but it's still down to perspective. But rationality by no means ensures comedy, and feeling doesn't lead to crying buckets of tears every time something bad occurs.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Huh......*

While there is some truth to the quote, in my opinion, the absence of drama is an anomaly. To my mind, there are times where a feeler may get down and see life as tragic while a thinker may see the irony or humor that give life a sense of comedy. I'm not sure there is a profound truth to the quote, but I would think one could find examples of people that have each view but I'm not sure I see the point of it.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

For me its both. Now, why am I not surprised lol.
I have the impression that this is one of the things that keep people second guessing me, making the inside of my heart and mind impervious to their analysis and judgement.


----------



## josefantom (Sep 17, 2011)

I really agree with it. 
I had an ENTP friend who would laugh on things which I would consider hell of a serious.

...a view of
life in which humour, above all, has its due place. Einstein an INTP


----------



## Leroy (Jun 24, 2010)

Maybe I'm less of a feeler than I always pictured myself to be. I always get a good laugh out of everything, especially if its inappropriate. Life is so intense, you can't spend the entire thing being completely miserable, if you try you can find a positive aspect in everything.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Interesting thought. I neither agree nor disagree with the statement. Feelings are dictated by thoughts. If your thoughts are on happiness, joy, and peace, your feelings and attitude will reflect that. If one has thoughts of worry, doubt, tragedy, etc., again, one's feelings and attitude will reflect that. If your thinker's working right, your feeler will be working right


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I experience both the tragedy and comedy of life. It feels very sad when someone special passes away, and, lately, it seems as if so many have been lost. This reminds me, however, that life is to be enjoyed and treasured and that laughter is healthy and good for the soul.


----------

